# How do I keep my pond fish through the winter?



## Stonesy

My comets are doing well so far in the pond. I live upstate NY. Weather has been mild for this area so far and the pond hasn't frozen except some on the surface and we still have the pump running so it's not completely frozen. Just need to know if we take the pump out and the water freezes on top but not through and through, will they survive. Otherwise I'll give them to someone who has a way to keep them. I just wont be able to get them back.


----------



## SeaHorse

My understanding is they can winter over if the pond is at least 3 feet deep... might still need to keep it bubbling so one spot stays open... hoping others will chime in here as I wish to build a pond this summer and the depth is important!! Will watch this post for the pond expert's posts. !! Hope you hear more soon. Good luck.


----------



## afishpond

the pump will help keep them ok as they to be able to get air, you can use a bubble stone anything that will keep a hole open for them .i keep my pump running year round .good luck hope this help's


----------

